# Jr Gent II Group Buy (CLOSED-Kits mailed/shipped)



## Dario

Aug. 22, 2006 Update

All kits were sorted and packed last night and SHIPPED at noon today

*I beg you, please let me know when the package reach you so I can check it off as completed. *

I've done my share, please do yours too.

Thank you.

================================================================


Aug. 21, 2006 Update

Don't know how and where but UPS *found and delivered* our 3rd package this morning.  Again, they just left it out my porch!!!   Despite the "signature required" request.

I will finalize packing tonight...and if all kits are here, will most likely ship most orders tomorrow (if not everything).  For sure, I will ship all of them by Wednesday...again IF all kits are indeed here.

Thank you for your patience.

=================================================================
Aug. 18, 2006 Update

Seems like our 3rd package is *LOST* [V].

UPS claims they left it on my porch at around 5:35pm of the 15th.  I don't believe it because my wife is always home and waiting for it this whole week.  I have also been regularly checking like an expectant father (like every 20 mins or more these past few days) and never found any.

UPS is investigating now and checking if the package was delivered somewhere else (another house).

BTW, package was sent with *"signature required"* that I specifically requested from Nils...which UPS obviously ignored.

A bigger problem IF the package is indeed lost is that CSUSA is sold out of the kits that are in that one.  This will mean cancellation of all kits in it.  If this happens, I plan on spreading whatever kits I received and issue refund for the cancelled kits.

UPS told Nils they will back with him but may take up to 8 days.  I will give more details later as I learn more.

Sorry for the delay.

=================================================================
Aug. 15, 2006 Update

As I was driving off this morning, I noticed a box by my porch.  UPS delivered early and just left a $2,000.00 box of kits and accs by my front door!!!  [:0]

I am glad no one decided to pick it up or else, they (their insurance) will have to pay for it.  If I am a crooked customer...I could claim it never got here.

One more package and we should be all set.  I'll start sorting tonight and hopefully...mail out some tomorrow. 

=================================================================
Aug. 14, 2006 Update

A small portio of the order arrived today:
10 TN Jr Gent FP and
07 TN Jr Gent RB

A UPS truck also came later today and I hurriedly went to meet the driver but she cannot find our package ...they think it was loaded on another truck or something and should arrive tomorrow.

Talk about major disappointment on my part. FYI, there should be 3 packages all in all. 

Anyway, I can wait another day... 

=================================================================
Aug. 11, 2006 Update

Revised order qty is emailed to Nils.

We had a few cancellations (15 kits total) from 3 participants...one through email, 2 for no response.
=================================================================

Aug. 10, 2006 Update

Ordered the threaded end caps in lieu of tapered for all TN Jr Gent II.

Got informed by Nils that there is a problem they didn't notice.  I asked Nils to post it here.  The gist is that they don't have Rhodium Jr. Gentlemens 2 Rollerballs. [B)]

=================================================================
Aug. 08, 2006 Update

Nils just informed me that the kits are there.  I am hoping they can ship our order tomorrow
=================================================================
Aug. 07 2006 Update

Order was placed this weekend.  

Nils advised me today that the kits are still not released by custome.  Though they (customs) had a communication that they might release the kits today.  

=================================================================
Aug. 04, 2006 Update

Finalizing tally now and order will either be placed/emailed to Nils tonight or tomorrow morning.

Latest news from Nils is that the kits are not yet released.
=================================================================

I will close this Group Buy on August 3, THURSDAY at 8:00 pm central time.  Please confirm AND pay your order prior to this cut-off.  All unpaid orders by then will be cancelled.

I will not include any other kits so please do not ask...I BEG YOU, YOU DO NOT put me in that awkward position of turning anyone/you down.

Though shipping from CSUSA is free, I will insure the package and will add on the cost per kit (pro-rated).

NOTE: Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

PAYPAL payments. Please add 3.5% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my paypal username.

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $8.50 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking and insurance coverage (local insurance is factored in the unit costs). 

For smaller orders (less than $100.00) that will fit the USPS flat rate envelope, shipping (within USA) will be $4.50 including tracking and insurance.

International orders will be accomodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check. Please send it to:

Dario Octaviano
PO Box 7070
San Antonio, TX 78207
USA

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

The final prices include insurance from CSUSA to me and from me to you.  Paypal fee is 3.5% on top of the prices.  

Please indicate style and end cap choice (smooth or threaded). Default will be Rollerball with THREADED endcap (OR whatever I may have available) if you don't specify anything. 

Item No. == Item Name ==================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price
====================================== Payment by : Mail / Paypal
050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$11.20 / $11.59
050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ======= $14.40 / $14.90
050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $06.50 / $06.73
050-4152 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN =========== $10.50 / $10.87
050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ==============$10.10 / $10.45
050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN =============== $14.50 / $15.01
050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ========== $11.30 / $11.70
050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN =========$14.20 / $14.70

850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II ====== $18.70 / $19.35
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== $04.10 / $04.24
050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======$00.50 / $00.52
192-1250 12.5 MM DRILL BIT ======================== $07.10 / $07.35
075-0103 27/64 INCH DRILL BIT====================== $10.10 / $10.45

NOTE:
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accs are higher (less than 25% discount)...I factored in the insurance from CSUSA to me and from me to you. I feel it is more fair this way than getting a flat rate shipping. 

=======================================================

IF you want to change your order...please do it on a NEW post (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly.

==========================================

Nils is expecting the kits to be released from customs this week or next week.  That said, it is beyond his control and cannot guarantee availability right away.  I am going to accept all orders as they are and hope for the best.  Please keep this in mind as you place your order.

According to Nils this is the current stock status...

10k RB: Sold out
10k FN: Smooth is sold out, Threaded is in
TN RB: Sold out
TN FN: Smooth is sold out, Threaded is in
PL RB: Sold out
PL FN: Smooth is sold out, Threaded is in
BL TN RB: In Stock
BL TN FN: In Stock

==========================================
List of participants:

*20 Dario*
*12 OKLAHOMAN - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*<s>11</s> 09 PenTurnerJohn - PAID* *mailed 8/22  - Received 8/24 *
*14 Johnnycnc -PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/25 *
*10 Ukpenmaker - PAID* *mailed 8/22 *
*<s>09</s> 06 bluesky - PAID* *mailed 8/22 *
*09 mewell - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*05 Gbusardo - PAID * *mailed 8/22  - Received 8/24 *
*15 elody21 - PAID* *mailed 8/22 *
*09 tcastel - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*09 ncseeker - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*08 rgundersen - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*05 wood-of-1kind - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/28 *
*09 n4631x - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/26 *
*09 emackrell - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*08 Sylvanite - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/25 *
*08 Jerryconn - PAID* *mailed 8/22 *
*07 Penhead - PAID* *mailed 8/22 *
*12 Pikebite - PAID* *mailed 8/22 *
*04 Steve542 - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*06 Anonymous - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/24 *
*20 Anonymous2  - PAID* *mailed 8/22 - Received 8/23 *
======================================
*213 kits PAID*
======================================

Thank you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Dario, Put me down for the following:
3-050-0353 Jr.Gents rollerball rhodium threaded end cap===11.20/11.59
2-050-0353 Jr.Gents rollerball rhodium tapered end cap====11.20/11.59
3-050-4175 Jr.Gents rollerball bk/tn threaded end cap=====11.30/11.70
2-050-4175 Jr.Gents rollerball bk/tn tapered end cap======11.30/11.70
2-050-4154 Jr.GentsF/P bk/tn tapered end cap==========14.50/15.01
1-050-4037 bushings============================= 4.10/4.24
1-192-1250 12.5 MM drill bit======================== 7.10/7.35
If my math is correct a total of 158.06 plus 8.50 shipping=$166.56 will Pay pal right now.Thanks Dario. Hope I did this right
PAY PAL SENT


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Dario,
Please put me down for the following Jr Gent II:
1x Accessory kit
3x 10K RB thread end cap
3x Titaniumn RB thread end cap
3x Rhodium RB thread end cap

I'll use paypal; please invoice and let me know your account name.

Thanks,

John
Olathe KS


----------



## dwilasnd

5 - 10k RB Taper
2 - Blk Ti Taper
1 - Accessory kit (both bits and bushings)


----------



## dozer

Sorry for this question but i'm still a newbie. Do you have a link to where you will be buying the kits so I can see them? I would like to buy a few and try turning something other than slim, euro, and cigar.

Thanks,Mike


----------



## micah

Mike, follow this link, look about 3/4's down the page in the left column.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/catalog/pen_kits.html


----------



## easymoney

I've only done slimlines.  Dumb question:  do I need a mandrell other than my 7mm?  If that will work I'll order in another post.

Thanks


----------



## JimGo

Ron, the standard 1/4" (a.k.a. "A") mandrel will be fine.

Dario, I don't think I'll know in time!!!


----------



## Dario

Jim, Email sent.

Guys, I can't invoice until we know what discount we will hit.  Looks like we will easily hit 20% though (hope we can get 25%).

I also emailed Nils and need his response on what platings they have available.  I want to avoid back orders if at all possible.  I will only do back orders IF the buyer agrees to wait and I ship after the back ordered items arrived.

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## LanceD

Dario, my order is:

10 - 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN  TAPERED END CAP ======$11.59


----------



## Ligget

Dario, is this open to residents outside America too?[]


----------



## UKpenmaker

HI Dario, if this is open to non-US members i will certainly be up for some.[]


----------



## easymoney

Dario,
I'll order the following Jr Gent II:

1x Accessory kit
5x 10K RB tapered

I'll use paypal.

Thanks


----------



## Pikebite

Hi Dario, I would also be interested if you will post to the UK.

Many Thanks

Richard


----------



## mrplace

Dario-
I'll do (5) 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TAPERED & Bushings.


----------



## johnnycnc

Hi,Dario;
Please put me down for following JR GENT II:
5x Rhodium RB tapered 
2x Rhodium FP tapered 
4x 10K RB tapered
2x BLK TI RB tapered 
1x BLK TI FP tapered
2x bushing set
1x 12.5mm drill bit

Payment will be Pay-Pal,let me know total and address.
Thanks for being willing to do this group buy! []
John, 
Columbus,IN


----------



## rgundersen

If Dario doesnt want to ship overseas I will offer to help out and take care of the international side.

Have to see his response first and go from there.


----------



## Dario

Robert,

Thank you for the offer, I just might take you on that.  Please let me know if you are serious.

FYI, I have been emailing the international folks individually and got a not so nice response back.  I suspect my email was mis-interpreted [V]. If you find the verbatim email below offensive, I apologize...just know that I don't want to imply anything bad.

========================================
Hi,

If you are willing to pay the shipping, yes I will take your order.

Note that there are various options to ship and I won't take  responsibility for lost or damaged package if you opt not to insure.  Obviously, I highly encourage insured shipping.  Just want to make that clear.

Thank you
Dario 
========================================

Folks, please note that I reply to a lot of emails a day, I sometimes don't have time to compose and re-check my thoughts as perfectly as some may want...so please try to understand.

Regarding discount, I won't know until later this week.  Looks like we will hit 20% easy but note that net savings will probbaly be down to 15% after paypal and shipping/insurance costs.

Still waiting for kit availability list from Nils.


----------



## Ligget

A better reply to my Email would have been : "Yes the group buy is open to international turners, what do you want to order"?

No offence ment either Dario!


----------



## UKpenmaker

HI Dario, NO offence taken here[], i am just glad that you are able to do this for us all especially the international guys.
I would like to order the following.

5x Titanium Rollerball tapered end
5x Rhodium  Rollerball tapered end
1x Set of bushings

shipping with the insurance please.[]

Many thanks
Andy


----------



## bluesky

I would like to participate also,

3 - Rhodium (Threaded)
3 - Titanium (Threaded)
3 - Black Titanium (Threaded)
Bushings and Drill Bits

Just Let me know how much and I can pay with Paypal.

Thanks

David


----------



## mewell

Me too!,

1 - 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$11.20 / $11.59 (TAPERED)
2 - 050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ======= $14.40 / $14.90 (THREADED)
1 - 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $06.50 / $06.73 (TAPERED)
2 - 050-4152 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN =========== $10.50 / $10.87 (THREADED)
1 - 050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ==============$10.10 / $10.45 (TAPERED)
2 - 050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN =============== $14.50 / $15.01 (THREADED)
1 - 850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II ====== $18.70 / $19.35

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Dario

Mark,

All US packages will be insured...it will actually be factored in the unit cost...so you won't have a choice LOL [][}]


----------



## Nolan

LOL no bites on getting somebody to do it!! Order to follow thanks Dario.
Nolan


----------



## Dario

Nolan,

I tell you this is a tough GROUP to crack!!!  LOL

I tasked my wife to remind me to NEVER do this again and she did her job....but I still did this [B)][xx(][V]

As soon as Nils give me the list and I verify the unit costs, I will start sending invoices.  Could be as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## bca1313

dario...you can count me in for about 10.  i will post the order tomorrow.  

Ben


----------



## rtjw

Dario. I have thought about getting some Jr gent II's. But am I reading right, that the order wont be made until NEXT April. As in 2007 April.


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
What are you looking for? Do we need someone to volunteer to separate and ship all over seas orders? If so I would be more than happy to do it.[]
As Dario said orders will be insured and if Dario would like me to do it I will notify you of final shipping cost for payment on addition shipping fees that may incur.
Not a problem. I have shipped many pens over seas and know the drill.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Dario. I have thought about getting some Jr gent II's. But am I reading right, that the order wont be made until NEXT April. As in 2007 April.



Johnny,

My error...I just cut and paste from my old group buy [V][xx(].  I will correct it now.

ORDER will be placed this Friday (August 4, 2006)


----------



## mrplace

When will you let us know the total cost with shipping, and when do you want payment?


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Dario,
> What are you looking for? Do we need someone to volunteer to separate and ship all over seas orders? If so I would be more than happy to do it.[]
> As Dario said orders will be insured and if Dario would like me to do it I will notify you of final shipping cost for payment on addition shipping fees that may incur.
> Not a problem. I have shipped many pens over seas and know the drill.



Thanks Ron,

If you can give me pointers say cost to ship 10 kits to UK I'll do it.  There are only a few anyway.  Doublehandling will just complicate things and eat up the savings.

I know there is an international flat rate envelope but not sure how much it is to UK...also if I am not mistaken, it is not insurable.

Thanks again!

Re: when, as soon as I got the prices, probably tomorrow.  I just noticed that CSUSA kits went up an average of $1.00 each since my last group buy...that is why I deleted all the posted prices that was part of the cut and paste [].


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
Now that you mention it I believe you are right in regards to insurance going to the UK. I believe Japan is another that cannot be insured.
I'll pull my shipping costs and e-mail them to you.


----------



## GBusardo

Hi Dario
Can I please order 
4 of 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL   Threaded
1  of 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL  Threaded
1 Set of bushings
Thanks, let me know how much I owe and I will send out a money order immediately. 
I think that is the quickest way to get you the money.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## rgundersen

Dario,

Yes I was serious about doing the reship to overseas participants.

Sorry for the delay in posting but been on airplanes all day.

Would like to help out in general since I have been able to take advantage of group buy pricing, and like other group involved hobbies I dont want to see a small group of people having to do a great amount of the work, or at least I want to be involved in helping to do some of the work anyway.

The extra shipping might eat a little of the cost but I just figured I would roll any international orders into my order and then roll forward.  Kind of a mini group in the bigger group as it were.

-Robert


----------



## Dario

Robert,

Lets check if they (international folks) are willing to go that route.  If I understand you right, you will consolidate your order with theirs and they will deal with you instead of me.

If you will place an order too, the shipping cost shouldn't be impacted much.

Hope they will chime in...otherwise, I will have to handle theirs separately.

Thanks for the offer to help either way.  I do appreciate it.[]


----------



## rgundersen

I plan on placing an order also, waiting to see availability, so shipping impact should be minimal.

Glad to offer, new to things in general here but am enjoying the site greatly.


----------



## elody21

Dario,
I would like to order
5- Titanium Gold Rollerballs
5- Black Titanium Rollerballs
5-10k Gold Rollerballs
1-12.5 drill bit

Thanks Alice


----------



## tcastel

Hi Dario
Please put me down for
5 10k rollerball threaded
2 rhodium rollerball threaded
2 black TN rollerbal threaded
1 accessory kit


Tony


----------



## GBusardo

Hi Dario
Can I please order  (I hope I did this right)

4 of 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL Threaded      26.00
1 of 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL Threaded  11.20
1 Set of bushings                                            4.10
shipping                                                     4.50
                                                            ------
Total                                                        45.80

I will put a money order in the mail today. 
Thanks
Gary


----------



## mewell

Now that I've read the instructions [:0], here is a NEW note in addition to the edited one []

Me too!,

1 - 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$11.20 / $11.59 (TAPERED)
2 - 050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ======= $14.40 / $14.90 (THREADED)
1 - 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $06.50 / $06.73 (TAPERED)
2 - 050-4152 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN =========== $10.50 / $10.87 (THREADED)
1 - 050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ==============$10.10 / $10.45 (TAPERED)
2 - 050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN =============== $14.50 / $15.01 (THREADED)
1 - 850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II ====== $18.70 / $19.35

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Dario

Gary your total agrees with my worksheet. I believe it is right. [] Thanks!

To the rest, please confirm your orders.  I don't want to be giving prices for 25% discount without actually meeting the 100 kit quota...hope you understand.

Thank you


----------



## LanceD

Dario, since they are out of platinum rollerballs please cancel my order for them.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## mewell

One more question ... will you do nibs too? If so, I'd like:

1 - 050-4092 FINE FOUNTAIN PEN NIB $4.50 (+ 3.5%) = $4.66
1 - 050-4094 BROAD FOUNTAIN PEN NIB $4.50 (+ 3.5%) = $4.66

for a total of an additional $9.32

If not, never mind []

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />Dario, since they are out of platinum rollerballs please cancel my order for them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lance



Lance,

As I said, I will take all orders now since Nils believe the shipment will be released from customs either this week or early next week.

He cannot guarantee it but should be soon.

If you still decide to cancel, no problem too.

Thank you


----------



## Dario

Mark sorry but I won't do the nibs.  My apologies


----------



## UKpenmaker

HI Dario,
  I would like to confirm my order as follows.

5x    050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$11.20 / $11.59 (Smooth)   $57.95
5x    050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ===============$10.10 / $10.45 (Smooth)   $52.25
1x    050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== $04.10 / $04.24             $4.24
                                                                          Goods Total  $114.44

Have you heard from Ron yet about a possilbe shipping chargeto the UK?. As regards Robert handling the International orders, i have no problem with that, but will the discount still be the same (i.e 25%)?[]

Cheers
Andy


----------



## LanceD

OK I'll stay in. 

10 Platinum rollerballs @ 11.59. They should all fit in a 4.50 envelope.

115.90
  4.50

Total - 120.40

Let me know if this is correct and i'll send you a PP payment.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Dario

Email was sent to all that expressed interest to join.  Please notify me if you didn't receive any.

Those who don't have email address in their profile should contact me for details.

If your order is just a bit over $100.00 and it is only for 10 kits (count the bits as one kit), I may be able to squeeze them in the flat rate envelope.  If you pay $8.50 and I managed to get them in the envelope, I will refund you the $4.00 difference.

Thank you


----------



## Dario

Please remit payment as soon as possible.  Withdrawal from Paypal takes 3-4 days before it is credited to my account...and I don't have enough balance to cover for these kits.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## ncseeker

Dario, here's my order.  Send me a paypal invoice and I'll send you the payment.  

		 Unit Cost 	QTY	Total Cost
2 -   050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN 	= 23.18 One threaded, one smooth
1 -   050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN 	= 14.90 Smooth
2 -   050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN 		= 20.90 One threaded, one smooth
1 -   050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN		= 15.01  Smooth
2 -   050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	= 23.40 one threaded, one smooth
1 -   050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	= 14.70 smooth

1 - 850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II	= 19.35 


5 - 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II = 2.60 


		 Shipping 		8.50

		 Order Total 		 $142.54


----------



## Dario

Mike,

You can save ($2.60) by ordering the accs kit rather than the bushing and bits individually.

As a gentle reminder.  If you don't specify anything on the end caps...I will default it to threaded (or whatever I may get some excess of [])


----------



## ncseeker

Dario, thanks !!  I'll do that.  I'll edit my post to reflect it.


----------



## ncseeker

Dario, I've fixed my post to reflect the new item.  I've also added my preference for end caps.

Thanks for the gentle reminder !!


----------



## dozer

I was wanting to order but the ones I want are sold out so maybe I'll think it over and try a fountain not sure yet.


----------



## Dario

Read a bit more... []


----------



## easymoney

Guess I'll cancel as the 10K RB's are out of stock.  Thanks anyway, Dario.


----------



## ncseeker

Dario,

Paypal sent.  Thanks for doing this !!

Mike


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Dario,

I'm adding to my original order and updating it here.  Please invoice me and I'll PayPal you today.

2x 050-0353 Rhod Jr Gent II RB w/thread end @$11.59 = $23.18
1x 050-0354 Rhod Jr Gent II FN w/thread end @$14.90 = $14.90
2x 050-4151 10K Jr Gent II RB w/thread end @$6.73   = $20.19
1x 050-4151 10K Jr Gent II RB w/smooth end @$6.73   = $6.73
1x 050-4152 10K Jr Gent II FN w/thread end @$10.87  = $10.87
2x 050-4153 TN Jr Gent II RB w/thread end @$10.45   = $20.90
2x 050-4175 BL TN Jr Gent II RB w/thread end @11.70 = $23.40
1x 850-4151 Accessory kit - Jr Gent II @$19.35      = $19.35
4x 050-9159 Tube set - Jr Gent II @$00.52           = $2.08
Insurance and shipping @ $8.50                      = $8.50
Total                                               = $143.37

Dario, please give me your PayPal account.  Thanks.

John Cunningham
Olathe KS
JCunningham@nazarene.org


----------



## Dario

John, Email sent with payment info and reflected your revision to my worksheet.

Mike, Got it.  Thanks!


----------



## rgundersen

Okay so I will order in case you up the closing date to now... []

050-0353 RHODIUM ROLLERBALL Thread === $11.59 (2)  23.18
050-0353 RHODIUM ROLLERBALL Taper ==== $11.59 (1)  11.59
050-0354 RHODIUM FOUNTAIN Thread ==== $14.90 (1)  14.90
050-4153 ROLLERBALL TN Thread ======== $10.45 (1)  10.45
050-4153 ROLLERBALL TN Taper ========= $10.45 (1)  10.45
050-4154 FOUNTAIN TN Taper ========== $15.01 (1)  15.01
050-4175 BLACK TN ROLLERBALL Thread === $11.70 (1)  11.70


850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT ============== $19.35 (1)  19.35
050-9159 TUBE SET =================== $00.52 (3)   1.56

---------------------------------------------Sub Total   118.19

-----------------------------------------------Shipping 8.50

**************************************Total    126.69

If I havent made any mistakes send me a paypal invoice and we are all set.


----------



## johnnycnc

Dario,
confirming my order and adding to it;
5x 050-0353 RHODIUM   TAPERED END  ROLLERBALL PEN====(5)X $11.59=57.95
2x 050-0354 RHODIUM   TAPERED END  FOUNTAIN PEN======(2)X $14.90=29.80
4x 050-4151 10K       TAPERED END ROLLERBALL=========(4)X $06.73=26.92
2x 050-4175 BLACK TN  TAPERED END  ROLLERBALL =======(2)X $11.70=23.40
1x 050-4176 BLACK TN  TAPERED END  FOUNTAIN PEN =====(1)X $14.70=14.70
2x 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =(2)X $04.24=08.48
5x 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =(5)X $00.52=02.60
1x 192-1250 12.5 MM DRILL BIT ================== (1)X $07.35=07.35
===================================shipping =======08.50

                                                  TOTAL==$179.70
Thanks, let me know if this is correct, I'll paypal you ASAP!
John
$$PAYPAL SENT!


----------



## bluesky

Dario,

Mailed Check for $125.00 today. 8-1-06.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by rgundersen_
> <br />Okay so I will order in case you up the closing date to now... []
> 
> 050-0353 RHODIUM ROLLERBALL Thread === $11.59 (2)  23.18
> 050-0353 RHODIUM ROLLERBALL Taper ==== $11.59 (1)  11.59
> 050-0354 RHODIUM FOUNTAIN Thread ==== $14.90 (1)  14.90
> 050-4153 ROLLERBALL TN Thread ======== $10.45 (1)  10.45
> 050-4153 ROLLERBALL TN Taper ========= $10.45 (1)  10.45
> 050-4154 FOUNTAIN TN Taper ========== $15.01 (1)  15.01
> 050-4175 BLACK TN ROLLERBALL Thread === $11.70 (1)  11.70
> 
> 
> 850-4151 ACCESSORY KIT ============== $19.35 (1)  19.35
> 050-9159 TUBE SET =================== $00.52 (3)   1.56
> 
> ---------------------------------------------Sub Total   118.19
> 
> -----------------------------------------------Shipping 8.50
> 
> **************************************Total    126.69
> 
> If I havent made any mistakes send me a paypal invoice and we are all set.



You can use $4.50 for shipping.  I'll send you the payment instruction shortly.

Thank you,


----------



## rgundersen

Well I saw the email before looking at the forum so the hole amount is already sent via paypal.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN(Threaded) =========(5 pcs)x $14.70
> 
> 
> 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== (1 pc) $04.24
> 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======(2 pcs) $00.52



I believe the PAYPAL total is $78.78 + shipping fees (no insurance required). Dario, kindly advise your PAYPAL or send me a PAYPAL invoice and I will pay promptly.
Thank you for your efforts and the assistance that you offer so freely.
-Peter-[]

PAYPAL sent


----------



## Nolan

050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN =====$11.20 / $11.59 (2- 1 thread 1 smooth)
050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ====== $14.40 / $14.90 (1 smooth)
050-4153 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ==============$10.10 / $10.45 (2- 1 thread 1 smooth)
050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN =============== $14.50 / $15.01 (1 smooth)
050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ========== $11.30 / $11.70 (2- 1 thread 1 smooth)
050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN =========$14.20 / $14.70 (1 smooth)

050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II =====$00.50 / $00.52 (4)

Dario,
I believe the total with paypal is $122.67. I went ahead with paypal because of time. Thanks for doing the group buy.

kits --------114.17
shipping-------8.50
total--------122.67


----------



## Dario

Nolan,

I believe your order will fit in a flat rate envelope.  I will issue a refund with your package if it does.  

The shipping refund issue goes to everyone affected BTW.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Dario,
My PayPal payment is on it's way to you.  Thanks for the help.

John
Olathe KS


----------



## mrplace

5X 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL $06.73 each = 38.15 Sent via Paypal


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />5X 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL $06.73 each = 38.15 Sent via Paypal



I think you forgot the shipping.  I will can cel the payment and just resend payment to avoid doubling the initial Paypal charges.


----------



## johnnycnc

Dario,
Thank You for all the hard work!
John


----------



## mrplace

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />5X 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL $06.73 each = 38.15 Sent via Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot the shipping.  I will can cel the payment and just resend payment to avoid doubling the initial Paypal charges.
Click to expand...


5X 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL $06.73 each = 38.15 

$6.73 x 5 = $33.65 + $4.50 = $38.15

What did I forget?


----------



## Dario

Sorry, I didn't check the calculation.  I thought it was just for the kits [:I].  

Please resend payment and you are good to go.


----------



## emackrell

Hi Dario,

   Please put me down for the following: 


two   RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======/ $11.59  threaded = 23.18
two   JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL TN ===============/ $10.45  threaded = 20.90
two   JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN ===============  / $15.01  tapered =  30.02
two   BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL ==========  / $11.70  tapered =  23.40
one   ACCESSORY KIT FOR JR GENTS/STATESMAN II ======  /                 $19.35

Which gives a total of $116.85 + $8.50 = $125.35.  

If you will send me your paypal email I will send payment mo skosh.  And thanks for doing the group buy, we appreciate it!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## UKpenmaker

HI Dario,
  Paypal payment sent.

Many thanks for doing this group buy, hope you haven't pulled all your hair out yet[]


----------



## Dario

Eileen,

Use $4.50 for shipping. I can easily fit 9 kits in the envelope.  Email sent.


----------



## elody21

Alice Call Elody21
050-4151 10K Jr Gent RB paypal 6.73x5  32.15                                             
050-4153 TN Jr Gent RB paypal  10.45x5 52.25
050-4175 Bl TN Jr Gent paypal  11.70x5 58.80
192-1250 12.5mm paypal                 7.35
050-9159 tubes x2 sets paypal          1.04
050-4037 bushings paypal               4.24         total 155.83 plus postage 8.50 164.33


----------



## emackrell

Dario,

Oops... I just sent the paypal for the whole amount.... oh well.  

Buy a beer with it, I'm sure you're needing one by now![8D]

cheers  Eileen


----------



## GBusardo

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Dario,
> 
> Oops... I just sent the paypal for the whole amount.... oh well.
> 
> Buy a beer with it, I'm sure you're needing one by now![8D]
> 
> cheers  Eileen



LOL    If I were Dario,  I would need a liter of scotch by now. []


----------



## Dario

Guys,

I hardly drink so unless you want your orders messed up don't encourage me [)].  FYI, I can get tipsy with one bottle of LITE beer lol [:I]

Eileen, I will be sending you a refund as soon as I got everything sorted out.  Either through paypal or just stuff it with your package (which is most likely what I'll do).

The last group buy got me spinning for days but this one should be much easier. []


----------



## Sylvanite

Dairo,

Thanks in advance for running this group buy.  I've never participated in one before, but if you can send me a PayPal invoice for the following, I'd like to join in.  

050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$11.20 / $11.59 - qty 3:  2 w/ smooth cap, 1 threaded.
050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ======= $14.40 / $14.90 - qty 1: w/ threaded cap
050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $06.50 / $06.73 - qty 3: 2 w/ smooth cap, 1 threaded.
050-4152 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN =========== $10.50 / $10.87 - qty 1: w/ threaded cap
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== $04.10 / $04.24 - qty 1 set
050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======$00.50 / $00.52 - qty 4 sets

Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## mrplace

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Sorry, I didn't check the calculation.  I thought it was just for the kits [:I].
> 
> Please resend payment and you are good to go.



I can't, Paypal hasn't credited back my Visa account (or it hasn't posted) yet.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />I can't, Paypal hasn't credited back my Visa account (or it hasn't posted) yet.



I am not sure how long before Paypal credit your money back to your credit card...but please note that I can only wait until Thursday 8pm.

Be assured that I did refund 100% of your money though.

Again my apologies for the mix up.


----------



## Jerryconn

Dario,
Here is my request
qty                                              
2- 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENT II ROLLERBALL PEN = $11.59    $23.18 (1 smooth, 1 threaded)
1- 050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENT II FOUNTAIN PEN   = $14.90    $14.90 smooth
2- 050-4153 JR GENTS II ROLLERBALL TN  ======== $10.45    $20.90 (1 smooth, 1 threaded)
1- 050-4154 JR GENTS II FOUNTAIN TN ==========  $15.01    $15.01 smooth
2- 050-4175 BLACK TN JR GENT ROLLERBALL ======  $11.70    $23.40 (1 smooth, 1 threaded)
4- 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENT/STATESMAN II ==$00.52     $2.08
                              Shipping                     $4.50
                               total                      $99.47 
Please let me know if my math is correct and then either send me your paypal email or a paypal  invoice.  I will get it paid ASAP before the deadline.

Thanks for doing this,
Jerry


----------



## Dario

Jerry,

I think your total should be $103.97,  I will email you my paypal address shortly.


----------



## Jerryconn

Dario,
You're right, I somehow missed adding in the shipping...my bad [:I] Thanks for keeping me straight Paypal sent.
Thanks again. []


----------



## penhead

Dario,
If you can still add this to your shopping list, and the totals are correct, please send me a PayPal statement and I will send the amount in quick time.

050-0354 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN ======= $14.40 / $14.90 x 1 = 14.90
050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $06.50 / $06.73  x 2 = 13.46
050-4152 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN =========== $10.50 / $10.87 x 2 = 21.74
050-4154 JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN TN =============== $14.50 / $15.01  x 1 = 15.01
050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN =========$14.20 / $14.70  x 1 = 14.70
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== $04.10 / $04.24 x 1 =  4.24
050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======$00.50 / $00.52 x 4 =  2.08
Shipping------------------------------------------------------------------ =  4.50
==================================================================================
TOTAL--------------------------------------------------------------------- = 90.63

Thanks for getting all this together..!


----------



## Dario

Looks good John.  Email sent


----------



## penhead

Depending upon speed of electron flow between here and there...should be in your box shortly 

Thanks..!




> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Looks good John.  Email sent


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN(Threaded) =========(5 pcs)x $14.70
> 
> 
> 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== (1 pc) $04.24
> 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======(2 pcs) $00.52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the PAYPAL total is $78.78 + shipping fees (no insurance required). Dario, kindly advise your PAYPAL or send me a PAYPAL invoice and I will pay promptly.
> Thank you for your efforts and the assistance that you offer so freely.
> -Peter-[]
> 
> PAYPAL sent
Click to expand...


Peter,

Please check your email.  Seems like there is a problem...you might have sent payment to a wrong account.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 050-4176 BLACK TN JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN(Threaded) =========(5 pcs)x $14.70
> 
> 
> 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== (1 pc) $04.24
> 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======(2 pcs) $00.52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the PAYPAL total is $78.78 + shipping fees (no insurance required). Dario, kindly advise your PAYPAL or send me a PAYPAL invoice and I will pay promptly.
> Thank you for your efforts and the assistance that you offer so freely.
> -Peter-[]
> 
> PAYPAL sent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peter,
> 
> Please check your email.  Seems like there is a problem...you might have sent payment to a wrong account.
Click to expand...

Dario, payment resent. Kindly confirm receipt. Thank you.
-Peter-[]


----------



## Pikebite

Dario 
Please may I order the following items

4 x 050-0353 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL PEN ======$11.20 / $11.59
4 x 050-4151 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL============= $06.50 / $06.73
4 x 050-4152 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN PEN =========== $10.50 / $10.87

1 x 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ===== $04.10 / $04.24
2 x 050-9159 TUBE SET FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II ======$00.50 / $00.52

Please can I have the smooth ends not the threaded.

I will send payment by Paypal to the Paypal address in your e-mail.

I would like to offer my sincere thanks for doing this group purchase - it looks like a lot of work.

Richard


----------



## Pikebite

Sorry Dario

Total should be $122.04 plus 8.50 postage (I will get it sent to a US address)

Total $130.54

Hope this is correct. Many Thanks

Richard


----------



## Dario

Richard,

Total looks good.  Email sent for payment instruction.


----------



## Dario

Richard,

Please provide the US shipping address, paypal shows your UK address.

Thanks!


----------



## steve542

Better late than never.  I would like to get these items

1 Rhodium Jr. Gentleman II Rollerball smooth end   $11.59
1 Rhodium Jr. Gentleman II Rollerball threaded end $11.59
1 TN Jr. Gentleman II Rollerball smooth end        $10.45
1 TN Jr. Gentleman II Rollerball threaded end      $10.45
2 sets of extra tubes.............................  $1.04
1 set of bushings...................................$4.24
Shipping............................................$<u>4.50</u>
Total..............................................$53.86
I will send payment immediately to your web site address.  Many thanks for doing this.  I have appreciated the many bits of advice that you have provided to others and some to me.  Steve 542 in Atlanta, GA
Steve 542


----------



## steve542

Dario, Please email me your paypal address or account I just tried to send it to you at aoturnings.com and it would not take.  I am good for the money.  Send me your pappal account at sandlersm@comcast.net   Thanks


----------



## Dario

Got the payment Steve.  Thanks!


----------



## Dario

This group buy is <b> closed! </b>

No more entries after this.


----------



## Dario

I got a call from CSUSA.

There are no smooth end cap for the TN Jr Gent II's (FP or RB) and I need the input of all who ordered any if it is okay to replace them with the threaded end caps.

If not, I will have to cancel those since they don't anticipate anything coming within 6 weeks.

Please let me know.

I will take the pro-active approach and replace them all with threaded if I don't hear from you.  I will finalize the order tomorrow morning at 8am so please post or email me before then.


----------



## mewell

Dario - Threaded is fine with me... Looks like I only had one of the tapered TNs anyway.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ncseeker

Dario - I'm ok with threaded as well.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Dario, Threaded will be ok by me


----------



## penhead

Dario, threaded is ok with me.


----------



## Jerryconn

Dario,
Threaded in good for me as well!!
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## emackrell

Dario, threaded is fine with me.  

cheers  Eileen


----------



## Dario

Just an update.  

Since no one posted or emailed me not to replace their order with the threaded end caps, I went ahead and finalized the order for all the TN Jr Gent II FP and RB with threaded end caps.

Thank you.


----------



## nilsatcraft

MY APOLOGIES-
  I made a big mistake.  I failed to notice (until this morning) that one of the pens from this group buy is still backordered.  When confirming stock while this order was being put together, I noticed that many of the pens were expected in on our new shipment, which was severely delayed by customs but has now come in.  <b>I failed to notice that the Rhodium Jr. Gentlemens II Rollerballs were not expected in until about four weeks from now (first week of September).</b>  The date on that particular pen was different from the others but I simply didn't notice.  I sincerely apologize for this inconvenience.  
  In summary, all of the pens have shipped out except for the Titanium Jr. Gentlemen's, which should be shipping out today, and the Rhodium Jr. Gentlemen's, which will be another four weeks or so.  For all of you who ordered the Rhodium Jr. Gents, I'm sorry.  This is really my own fault for not reading the information more carefully.  
  The reason they are taking so long is that we have asked our supplier to start matching the endcaps to the pens before sending them to us.  That way, _we virtually eliminate the possibility of bad threading_.  These Rhodium Jr. Gentlemen's will be the first batch that is done that way.  Please feel free to post any questions, throw tomatoes or whatever else you'd like[:I].  I'll do my best to help in any way I can.  

Sincerely,
Nils


----------



## Dario

To those who ordered <b>Rhodium Jr. Gentlemens II Rollerballs </b>and wish to get a refund, just let me know and I'll try to get it to you as soon as I can.

I will be honest that it will be a bit tricky since I already transferred all the money to my credit card but I am sure I can find a way...just have to use the card more for other personal use I guess []

Kidding aside, my plan is to cancel the order for Rhodium because I don't want to do double shipping. I will loose out that way since it isn't factored in. Remember, I am not making money on this and actually loosing some on smaller orders (as well as international) due to paypal fees.

<b>BEST OPTION I SEE IS... ORDER SOME OTHER PLATING JR GENT II TO COVER THE AMOUNT YOU ORDERED.</b>

I hope/believe Nils will be willing to do the trade off.

Please let me know, either post here or via email.

Thank you,


----------



## Sylvanite

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />...my plan is to cancel the order for Rhodium ...
> <br />...ORDER SOME OTHER PLATING JR GENT II TO COVER THE AMOUNT YOU ORDERED.


Well, I'd really rather have the rhodium, but if the only alternatives are switch plating or cancel, would you exchange my 3 rollerballs and one fountain pen in rhodium for the same pens in black titanium?  I think it comes out to about 13 cents difference in total.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## mewell

How about it, Nils? Would CSUSA eat the difference in price and just sub the black TN?


----------



## nilsatcraft

We would be more than happy to substitute the Rhodium Pens for Black Titanium.  If others would like to do the same, just post it here and I'll let Dario decide when we've heard from everyone.  By the way, the Rhodium Fountain Pens were in stock and have already shipped out- it's just the Rollerballs that we can exchange at this point.  If everyone either agrees to exchange or cancel by tomorrow, for example, I can send out the Black Titaniums so that Dario can ship all pens together- no backorders or separate shipments.  Does this all sound OK to you, Dario?


----------



## Dario

Nils,

Perfect to me as far as everyone agrees to it.  Problem is, I cannot decide for them...don't want anyone getting surprised for any substitution.  I will try to email all who ordered the Rho RB and hope they respond fast.

I know I will be substituting my order for the Black TN, they are very nice [^]


----------



## Dario

Email sent to all people who ordered Rhodium Jr Gent II Rollerball

email is as follows:

Hi,

Nils/CSUSA informed me that they don't have the Rhodium Jr Gent II Rollerball (they do have the FP) and not expecting them to arrive within the next month.

You have a few options:
1. Replace your order with the Black TN (more expensive but CSUSA will absorb the cost difference) 
2. Order other kits finish to cover your original order 
3. Request a refund.

Please let me know as soon as possible so as not to further delay the order.

Thank you and I apologize for the complications and delay.

Dario


----------



## ncseeker

Dario, I am good with changing my order to the Black TN.  I believe I ordered two Rhodium Rollerballs.  If they have smooth ends I'll take one smooth and one threaded.  If not, make 'em both threaded.  I'm easy.


----------



## rgundersen

Email already sent, but yes going the Black TN route is fine with me.


----------



## GBusardo

Email sent also, I only have one rhodium coming and it would be ok to switch it out for black TN. 
Gary


----------



## UKpenmaker

Hi Dario,
  No problem here with the subsitute of the Black Ti for the Rhodium.


----------



## johnnycnc

Hi, Dario
email sent..but black tn rb smooth ends works fine.
Thanks
John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Dario Email sent Bk /tn fine with me


----------



## steve542

Dario,

Please substitute 2 Black Titanium Rollerballs for the 2 Rhodium Rollerballs I originally ordered. Please have threaded ends on each. I origanally wanted one Rhodim with tapered end and the other threaded.  Make both the black Tn Rollerballs with threaded ends.  Thanks and thanks again for doing this.

Steve 542


----------



## Jerryconn

Dario,
Thought I had posted here earlier but it doens't seem to be so, Anyway I responded to your email I would like to replace the 2 Rhodium rollerballs in my order with 1 gold TN threaded and 1 black TN threaded rollerball.  Thanks


----------



## Dario

Update:

Revised order qty is emailed to Nils.

We had a few cancellations (15 kits total) from 3 participants...one through email, 2 for no response.

Note, we are okay (discount wise) since our order total is still 213 kits (after the cancellations).


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Dario,

I just returned from being out of the country for a week.  I've read about the problem with the Rhodium pens.  I'll be happy to substitute them for the Black Titanium pens.  Sorry for the delay.  I didn't know [as you didn't either] there would be a problem.  Thanks, Dario, for all your good work on this order.

John 
Olathe, KS


----------



## Dario

John,

Sorry but (as posted above) I had to take action and make a decision for those who failed to respond (so not to delay the shipping)...and my decision was to cancel that part of the order.

I will issue a refund with the kits when shipped.


----------



## Dario

UPDATE:

A small portio of the order arrived today:
10 TN Jr Gent FP and
07 TN Jr Gent RB

A UPS truck also came later today and I hurriedly went to meet the driver but she cannot find our package [V]...they think it was loaded on another truck or something and should arrive tomorrow.

Talk about major disappointment on my part.[:I]  FYI, there should be 3 packages all in all.  

Anyway, I can wait another day... []


----------



## Dario

UPDATE:

As I was driving off this morning, I noticed a box by my porch.  UPS delivered early and just left a $2,000.00 box of kits and accs by my front door!!!  [:0][!]

I am glad no one decided to pick it up or else, they (their insurance) will have to pay for it.  If I am a crooked customer...I could claim it never got here.


----------



## Dario

As updated on the main page...the last package arrived today and I will try my best to pack and ship as much as I can tonight.  Those will be mailed tomorrow.

The rest will surely be packed tomorrow night and shipped Wednesday.

Thank you.


----------



## GBusardo

Hey Dario,   You ready for the bottle of scotch yet?  I would have been over the edge by now!!!  Sorry you had to go through all this. 
Thanks Again
Gary


----------



## penhead

Heck, I think I'm about ready for a drink just reading all the time and trouble he has had on this.

Dario, I believe we all appreciate and thank you sincerely for all your efforts, I know I do..!!  []



> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />
> Hey Dario,   You ready for the bottle of scotch yet?  I would have been over the edge by now!!!  Sorry you had to go through all this.
> Thanks Again
> Gary


----------



## Dario

Aug. 22, 2006 Update

All kits were sorted and packed last night.  About half were labelled and ready for shipping.  I will try (but not sure) if I can print all labels at noon and ship everything today.

For sure all remaining batch (if any) will be labelled tonight and ship tomorrow.

<b>I beg you, please let me know when the package reach you so I can check it off as completed. </b>

I've done my share, please do yours too.

Thank you.


----------



## Dario

All labels printed and ready to go...except wood-of-1kind and UKpenmaker.  I need your phone no. because it required by the USPS shipping form.  Email sent also.


----------



## Dario

ALL kits to be shipped are on their way.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Dario, recived in good condition and figured out that the post were packed sep.


----------



## Dario

Glad package arrived safely.  Thanks for the update Roy.


----------



## rgundersen

Package arrived in great shape.

Dario thank you very much for running the buy and suffering through all the headaches.

-Robert


----------



## Dario

Thanks Robert


----------



## mewell

Dario - Got mine too! Thanks again for all your work on this.

Mark


----------



## GBusardo

Dario, Got my opens, thanks for all your work!
Gary
ps.  the postage says 5.40.  I owe you $1.35


----------



## GBusardo

That was pens, not opens  lol


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

Dario,

My order [and check] arrived in good condition today.  Thanks for all you did to make this group buy happen.  Well done!  Now I look forward to making my first Jr Gent pens. []

John
Olathe KS


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />Dario, Got my opens, thanks for all your work!
> Gary
> ps.  the postage says 5.40.  I owe you $1.35



Gary,

You owe me nothing.  That includes insurance and you paid for it added on the kit unit prices []

Thank you guys.  I am checking each one who posted or emailed me about their shipment updates.


----------



## tcastel

Dario your gonna love this one. Got home last night and found a note in the mailbox that I had a package from you that couldn't be delivered because it had to be SIGNED FOR. Should get it today I'll let ya know


Tony


----------



## emackrell

Dario, me too... I'll pick them up tonight or tomorrow at the post office.  I love the fact that they would just abandon the whole shipment on your porch without a backwards glance, but my little box needs my personal signature and probably a thumbprint and 3 forms of ID!  I'm sure there is a trenchant commentary on life in a bureaucracy somewhere in there... []

cheers  Eileen[8D]


----------



## Dario

Guys,

Note that the ones who left the package on my porch is UPS (the brown company)...your packages are shipped via USPS.

USPS tracking sucks big time but they (at least for me) have been very reliable so far (knock on wood).

Since the lost, UPS called me 3 times asking the same set of questions.  
Have I received the package?
When was it delivered?
Was it here all along and I just didn't notice it?
Is this a replacement package or the original one?
Do I still have the original packaging and can I give them the tracking no.?
etc. etc.

It is hilarious to a point...then it get really old fast.  LOL


----------



## steve542

Dario,

I received my order(all correct) in yesterday's regular mail.  Thank you for all your efforts on this group purchase.  I am sure that you had a real mental meltdown regarding the 3rd box.  I am an ebay addict and have had problems with both UPS and Fed Ex.  USPS has been much better.
Fed Ex really drives me crazy.  Sometimes when they can't make a delivery they enter it as delivered at 11:45 pm or so.  Their customer service maintains that they do make deliveries at night.  The package shows up next day to three days later. The fact you paid for a guaranteed delivery means nothing as their records show delivery.  This has happened to me twice.


----------



## Dario

Glad you got yours safely.

Thanks for the update Steve.


----------



## ncseeker

Dario, I also received a note in my mailbox yesterday telling me I had an insured package waiting at the post office.  Hopefully the wife will remember to pick it up today !!!  I'll let you know when it's in MY hands [].


----------



## johnnycnc

Dario,
I got my order today!It arrived safely,and correct.  [8D]
I want to thank you for all your efforts in this
group buy.[] First fountain pens in this bunch;really
looking forward to that.
THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## emackrell

Dario,
  I picked up my order today, all correct and complete.  I sincerely appreciate your taking this chore on for us!  Can't wait to try the kits!

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## ncseeker

Dario,
The wife came through and picked my shipment up today !!  You did a great job with this group buy.  I know it was a big pain in the behind !!
Thanks !!!!


----------



## tcastel

Dario the package came Saturday and everything looks perfect. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Dario

Tony,

Thanks for the update.  Glad all is well.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Package was received today. Very good turnaround. Everything is in perfect condition.

Thanks again to Dario for a great coordinated group buy.

Regards,
-Peter-[][][][]


----------



## Dario

Peter,

Thanks for the update.

There are still 6 participants who didn't receive their packages.  I expect UKpenmaker will be the last but the rest should have theirs by now.

10 Ukpenmaker - PAID mailed 8/22
09 06 bluesky - PAID mailed 8/22
15 elody21 - PAID mailed 8/22
08 Jerryconn - PAID mailed 8/22
07 Penhead - PAID mailed 8/22
12 Pikebite - PAID mailed 8/22


----------



## UKpenmaker

Dario,
 Kits received today, all safe and sound.[]
Many thanks for all your work.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Dario

Thanks Andrew.  

Yours actually got delayed a bit because the Post Office didn't notice the custom's declaration on the back of the package and they returned it to me.  I had to re-ship it 2 day later.


----------



## Jerryconn

Dario,
After some REAL hassles with my local post office I have my kits.
Thanks a lot for putting this together and giving up your time for us.
Jerry


----------



## Dario

Thanks for the update guys.  4 more and this is totally behind me.

09 06 bluesky - PAID mailed 8/22
15 elody21 - PAID mailed 8/22
07 Penhead - PAID mailed 8/22
12 Pikebite - PAID mailed 8/22


----------



## Pikebite

Dario
I can confirm that the pen kits have arrived at the US address I gave you. They will not be with me for a few weeks but I am sure they will be correct.

Many thanks for doing this group buy.

Richard


----------

